# Anyone want a COD5 PC beta code?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a call of duty 5 beta PC key so if anyone wants it PM me.

Cheers
Clarke


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

pm sent

****er92


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Replied...code gone now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

to bump t up, i have a couple of codes to give also


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I will take one...........:thumb:


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

Can this be used for Xbox 360? If so, i'd appreciate a code. 

Cheers, Tim.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

The cod5 Beta is a good laugh, ill be playing later if anyones up for a game.

XboxLIVE id: Stupidmonkfish.


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive got a PC code I'm not going to use also. Let me know if you want and I'll PM.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Attention CallofDuty.com Member!
As a member of the CallofDuty.com community, you've automatically been assigned a PC CD-Key for the Call of Duty: World at War Multiplayer Beta:

MPUQ-79CJ-QWAT-A3T4-BEEC
You will need this key to participate in the beta, so do not lose it. Your profile on CallofDuty.com has automatically been updated as well.

Download Instructions:

Download the PC Beta Installer from the below mirror links.
FilePlanet 
GameSpot 
WorthDownloading 
Big Download 
GameZone 
FileShack 
Call of Duty HQ 
Filefront 
Gamershell 
Planet Call of Duty 
ComputerGames.ro 
Install the game using the CD-KEY you received in your email. If you've confirmed your community account, you can also find it in your profile page.
Download the in game instruction manual.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

anyone know how you get past the crashing black screen on the pc version

each time i go to load the game it crashes to desktop and searches for a solution which windows is useless at doing


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Not had that issue with mine, although I was confronted with a dx9 issue. A reinstall of dx9c sorted that out and had no issues since


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ill take a code if anyones got one spare please,

can somebody pm me one if they can

thanks


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

worked it out its a sound issue oddly enough
if anyone gets that just lower speaker quality and it fixes the black screen crash


----------

